# Coils and cotton wool



## Pieter Geldenhuys (22/11/16)

Hi All.

I trust you are well.

Can someone explain to me the use of cotton wool in the coils and can you run it without the cotton wool.

What are the pros and cons of the setups

Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/11/16)

Hi @Pieter Geldenhuys 

You cannot use the coil without the cotton as there will be nothing for the metal to vaporise. The cotton is basically the transporter of the liquid to the heat to vapourise. There are alternatives such as ceramic in pre built coils which replace the cotton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (22/11/16)

Pros of having a cotton wick: juice will flow from the tank or juice well to the coil and you will get vapour.
Pros of not having a cotton wick: you will conclude that vaping doesn't work, will give it up and will thereby save yourself tons of moolah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Faghree (22/11/16)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I trust you are well.
> 
> ...



Are you perhaps asking if you need to use cotton wool as the wicking material? or can any other similar material be used as a wick?


----------



## PSySpin (22/11/16)

if you are looking for other materials for wicking besides cotton then there is a bunch of other materials you can use. It is also possible to build a wickless coil but that will mean you going to look to build some more advance coils that will hold the juice, this is a great way to test new juices.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (22/11/16)

Cotton wool, I don't understand. U need some type of wick as the delivery system for the vape juice to get to the coil, and you can't use cotton wool, but you can use chinese cotton. If you don't have a delivery system the only smoke or taste you going to get is the burning of the coil, maybe even fire if your watts are high enough!!

Not a good idea, imagine your throat and lungs after that. Use a wick and enjoy your vape!!


----------

